# Cpt 96103



## celcano (Jan 22, 2016)

We recently hired a Licensed Clinical Social Worker.  However, I have a question about billing for her psych testing.  She wanted to bill a 96103 for her psych testing, but I told her she could not because the test is not administered by a computer.  She told me it was the same type of test administered by a computer, but was just done with a paper and pencil.  So, I went on a search to see if there would be a code I could bill.  It looked like I was in the 96101-96103 area.  However, I don't know if it would be appropriate to use one of these either.

96101 – Psychological testing, per hour of the psychologist’s or physician’s time, both face-to-face time administering tests of the patient and time interpreting these test results and preparing the report.  I asked Noridian Medicare this question, and they could not answer it.  This code reads psychologist’s or physician’s time.  Since she is a LCSW, this code does not seem appropriate to me. 

96102 – Psycholotical testing with qualified health care professional interpretation and report, administered by technician, per hour of technician time, face-to-face
Some thought since the LCSW was administering the test, she could use this as there is no real definition of a technician.  Obviously, the LCSW has the licensing to do this, but she is not a technician.  Would it be appropriate for the LCSW to administer the test and render the interp/report and bill by the total time she spent?

Any assistance you can rendered would be greatly appreciated.


----------

